# Oscar



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

What is the smallest tank I could but an Oscar in. I heard 75 Gal. Please advise. Also, if I go with a 75 Gal, what else could I put in with it (I know it can't be too small or they will get eaten). I went to the pet store a couple of weeks ago and I just fell in love with the Oscars. Have to save money for a big tank.


----------



## Vip (Feb 13, 2005)

Yep, a 75g is the ideal tanks for a single Oscar. As for tank mates go for a pleco or some other catfish/bottom dweller that wont reach over 12". It may be a good idea to get the pleco a little larger than the oscar as they have been known to attack them when they are small.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah 75g is good for a single oscar. I've heard people say they put them in 55g but I wouldn't do that. I used to have a 75g with 1 oscar & 2 plecos. At one time I had added 2 jack dempseys(which was probally two much for that tank) and he killed one but the other one lived & grew fine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks. I had heard that some people put them in a 55 gal also. I thought maybe I could get away with that if I had the one Oscar and a Pleco, but it sounds like I will need to go to a 75 gal.


----------



## Vip (Feb 13, 2005)

You can get away with a 55g for about 2 years or so, they hit 10" really fast then slow down in growing, but if you have the chance to get a 75 why not


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Vip said:


> You can get away with a 55g for about 2 years or so, they hit 10" really fast then slow down in growing, but if you have the chance to get a 75 why not


They grow faster than that.


----------



## catfish212 (Jan 3, 2006)

55 would be fine 75 would be better i wouldnt get a tank for 1oscar though say you spend 400$ on the tank and what 8$ for the fish


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

A 75g measures 48"x18"x21" a 55g measures 48"x13"x20". Kinda sucks when a fish gets 12" long and its tank is 13" wide and it wants to turn. But as far as the price of fish.tank ratio goes thats kinda non-sense. The oscar is a fish with extreme personality out of a fish. I absolutely loved my oscar and miss it very much. If I were to get one again I would fork out the extra money and get a 125g tank & a pair of oscars.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Dustin. I never thought about the 13 in. vs. 18 in. I definately want him to be able to feel comfortable and not cramped. I guess I'll start saving my money for a 75 gal. I'll keep looking on ebay for some specials too. Maybe they'll have one in my area I can pick up. Also, I'm going to check on an auction that the Missouri Aquatic Society has every once in awhile. I appreciatel all the help I get on this board.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't keep oscars in tanks any less than 48" by 24" by 24", but it's up to you.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

read my sig. a 100 would be better but a 75 is okay as long as it has a good filter,maybe an emperor 400 or a tetratec PF500, and no goldfish maybe a rosy red about every 2 weeks.


----------



## MHarris9252 (Jan 15, 2006)

*55 gal. tank fine for Oscars*

I've had two oscars and a large (8") manguenese cichlid in a 55 gal tank for almost a year and a a half now and they are doing just great! The largest oscar is 11" and the smaller albino oscar is 6", those are three fairly large fish for the tank and they live together great. Though it did take a while, they fought for the first few weeks they're fine now. I have lots of cover and plenty of places for them to hide so maybe thats why they do so well. Just though I would share the fact that a 55 gal tank (in my opinion) is just fine. Thanks!


----------



## Haiku (Jan 22, 2006)

Vip said:


> You can get away with a 55g for about 2 years or so, they hit 10" really fast then slow down in growing, but if you have the chance to get a 75 why not


2 years is a long time to save up for a 75g

i say if you plan on upgrading why not but if your not dedicted to the upgrade dont do it. besides once you upgrade you can put a jack demsey in the 55. on average they dont exceed 8" yes there are rare cases where they get 10 or 12 inches but im talking average


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

The paper always have good deals for fish tanks. And usually nothing is wrong with them, they're just moving and cant take it with them.


----------

